# Harbor Freight must haves?



## markv (Feb 3, 2018)

So I am going to make an order at Harbor Freight for a transfer bit set and a couple other small items but I hate making such a small order - any quality must haves you have come across from there? All suggestions appreciated - thanks


----------



## SCjim (Feb 3, 2018)

No HF Stores in your area?? I just like walking around and looking. Always find something that I don't need but "may need"! LOL


----------



## More4dan (Feb 3, 2018)

Got to have one of these. Clean glue from your tube an deburrs the brass for only $3. 




https://www.harborfreight.com/t-handle-reamer-66936.html


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## More4dan (Feb 3, 2018)

Also center drills, caliper, 115 piece drill bit set...

7 x 14 mini metal lathe, metal band saw, milling machine, floor drill press


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## gtriever (Feb 3, 2018)

The 1x30 belt sander makes a good squaring jig for the ends of the pen blanks. Also, small clamps if you are going to be doing segmenting. For bushings, the #90243 storage box is awfully handy.


----------



## monophoto (Feb 3, 2018)

Also an automatic center punch, crepe rubber sandpaper cleaning block, acid brushes, plastic squeeze bottles for finishes, microfiber towels (often available free with a coupon), nitrile gloves (I prefer 5mil), etc.

As Jim pointed out, you find all sort of useful stuff you didn't know you needed when you walk through the store.


----------



## mecompco (Feb 3, 2018)

HF just opened a store in my town--was an hour drive to get to the Bangor Maine store. Here's what I use from HF:


MT2 Jacobs chuck (I have two and they've worked fine), Nitrile gloves, storage boxes, pick set, sand paper, magnetic parts dish, etc. I have my HF lathe dedicated to buffing. I have the 1x30 belt sander and it works OK. I use their portable band saw for everything (have it mounted on a stand and added a table). 

It is fun just to go and wander around if you can.


----------



## leehljp (Feb 3, 2018)

1. Calipers (don't get the plastic ones) https://www.harborfreight.com/6-in-...sae-and-metric-fractional-readings-62569.html
2. Punch set https://www.harborfreight.com/28-piece-transfer-punch-set-3577.html
3. 115 piece drill bit set, there are 3 versions: regular, TiN and cobalt. the more expensive, the better https://www.harborfreight.com/catal...Score,f,EAFeatured+Weight,f,Sale+Rank,f&q=115
4. belt sander https://www.harborfreight.com/1-in-x-30-in-belt-sander-61728.html
5. 4 sided diamond hone https://www.harborfreight.com/catal...ed+Weight,f,Sale+Rank,f&q=4+side+diamond+hone

6. Press: https://www.harborfreight.com/1-ton-arbor-press-3552.html

I haven't done a search for local HFs in AR, but I have stopped at three of them in AR on the way to visit family in different places. Little Rock, Fort Smith, Jonesboro. Check for one to see if any near you.


----------



## TonyL (Feb 3, 2018)

I second the punch set.


----------



## Gary Beasley (Feb 3, 2018)

Funniest thing I found there was anvils an inch and a half tall and about two and a half long. Got one for each of my boys. I dont think they’ve managed to break them yet.


----------



## MRDucks2 (Feb 3, 2018)

If you are going to get all of that, look at joining the Inside Track Club. Costs like $42 for 2 years but saved more than on my first purchase. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Herb G (Feb 3, 2018)

These are way cheaper than the pen supply places charge for them.
transfer-punch-set


A foot switch is great for using on your lathe.

foot-switch


----------



## markv (Feb 3, 2018)

Thanks for all the suggestions!  Have definitely added a few things to my list


----------



## dogcatcher (Feb 3, 2018)

At least one set of these.  https://www.harborfreight.com/6-piece-technical-measuring-set-94447.html


----------



## frank123 (Feb 4, 2018)

gtriever said:


> The 1x30 belt sander makes a good squaring jig for the ends of the pen blanks. Also, small clamps if you are going to be doing segmenting. For bushings, the #90243 storage box is awfully handy.




That little 1x30 is one of the best things you'll ever add to your shop at anywhere near the price.


FWIW. every so often they go on sale at a ridiculously low price, grab one when they do if you don't already have one and maybe even a second one as well if you have the space..


----------



## gtriever (Feb 4, 2018)

frank123 said:


> gtriever said:
> 
> 
> > The 1x30 belt sander makes a good squaring jig for the ends of the pen blanks. Also, small clamps if you are going to be doing segmenting. For bushings, the #90243 storage box is awfully handy.
> ...


 

Yep. I think I posted this somewhere before, but here's a pic of the little 1x30 with a pen squaring mod. It's used with the HF transfer punch set. The pictured toggle clamp has now been replaced with a Bessey Auto-Adjust Clamp, and I plan on replacing the platform (I cut the V-notch on this one too deep for the smaller punches to securely lock down).


----------



## Woodchipper (Feb 4, 2018)

I like the fine sanding sponges, free screwdrivers- plan on making some mini turning tools from them, 6 inch sanding disks, flashlights- keep them in the van and truck, magnetic parts tray- for shop and wife and DIL use them for straight pines while sewing.


----------



## Bikerdad (Feb 4, 2018)

Another recommend for both the punch set, magnetic parts trays, and acid brushes.  I just picked up the center drills, haven't used them yet.  

In my experience, one of the absolute best items they have are their moving dollies.  They totally rock.  Also, their dial torque wrenches are a good value.


----------



## flyitfast (Feb 4, 2018)

Here is the best bushing box I have found (have 4 of them).  They are 24 boxes inside of big box.  At least if you drop the box you won't have to try matching and sorting all the bushings.  
https://www.harborfreight.com/catal...eatured+Weight,f,Sale+Rank,f&q=storage+box+24
Gordon


----------



## TattooedTurner (Feb 4, 2018)

More4dan said:


> Got to have one of these. Clean glue from your tube an deburrs the brass for only $3.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I second this. It’s cheap and works well. It’s also a big help for those kits with particularly tight fitting parts since it tapers the end and allows the piece to ease in at the beginning of the tube.


----------



## More4dan (Feb 4, 2018)

TattooedTurner said:


> More4dan said:
> 
> 
> > Got to have one of these. Clean glue from your tube an deburrs the brass for only $3.
> ...





Some passes with my diamond hone makes it work so much better.


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## chartle (Feb 4, 2018)

don't buy the brad point drill bit set they are all warped. do by the regular drill bit set.


----------



## edman2 (Feb 5, 2018)

Mark, 
Not sure what part of Arkansas you are from but as Lee mentioned there are several stores (9) and one of them might be within driving distance to you.  
Stores are located in Little Rock, Benton, Jacksonville, Conway, Jonesboro, Mt Home, Ft Smith, Springdale, and Rogers.

You will undoubtedly find things you didn't realize you needed if you go in person! )


----------



## Edward Cypher (Feb 5, 2018)

These stepless drill bits are great for drilling pen nib holders.  Along with the tapered reamer.  https://www.harborfreight.com/3-piece-stepless-drill-bits-66463.html


----------



## More4dan (Feb 5, 2018)

Edward Cypher said:


> These stepless drill bits are great for drilling pen nib holders.  Along with the tapered reamer.  https://www.harborfreight.com/3-piece-stepless-drill-bits-66463.html





I forgot about those taper bits. Those would be great for drilling into my blocks for pressing my pen components into their tubes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## wouldentu2? (Feb 5, 2018)

20% off coupon.


----------



## TattooedTurner (Feb 5, 2018)

wouldentu2? said:


> 20% off coupon.



I wouldn’t go there without it! Am I the only one that gets thrilled when the 25% coupons come out?


----------



## Rounder (Feb 6, 2018)

You can also get coupons on your phone.


----------



## chartle (Feb 6, 2018)

Edward Cypher said:


> These stepless drill bits are great for drilling pen nib holders.  Along with the tapered reamer.  https://www.harborfreight.com/3-piece-stepless-drill-bits-66463.html



Just bought some this morning!


----------



## markv (Feb 8, 2018)

Thanks for all the replies - definitely have given me some ideas - thanks again


----------



## Thud 54963 (Feb 8, 2018)

Just got my Inside Track Club coupon book.  The arbor press below is on sale for $39.99.  Picking one up today.

https://www.harborfreight.com/1-ton-arbor-press-3552.html


----------



## thawkins87 (Feb 8, 2018)

I bought one of these tapered reamers yesterday and tried it out... how did I not know of this beforehand?! This tool is great!


----------



## fernhills (Feb 9, 2018)

you cannot go wrong on this with a 20% coupon. I have a dewalt 12" miter saw and the HF 10" sliding. Used the 10" at my cabin B/C i did not want to lose an expensive saw to someone who wishes to steal it. I did tons of work with it up there. It is a hidden gem.  Carl
https://www.harborfreight.com/10-in-sliding-compound-miter-saw-61971.html


----------



## Lenny (Feb 10, 2018)

The 1200cfm HF 2 hp dust collector can often be found for $160 with a 25% off coupon.  The bag that comes with it is a 5 micron ... Junk it and either buy the powertec one from Amazon or better yet get the Wynn filter. It will cost you more than the dust collector but it's money well spent. Not only will it filter the really harmful dust but it will increase the efficiency of the collector. Adding a cyclone or build your own Thien filter, and you will have a very inexpensive two stage collection system. 
The 6" and 12" F style bar clamps are another HF gem. At $3-$4 I like them better than the 
$13 Besseys we just got at work. 
The mini cut off saw is pretty good for cutting brass tube to length. 
As has been said, the 1 x 30 belt sander is another tool you will be surprised how many uses you find for it. Just be sure to wait for a sale and a 20% off coupon.
Lots of junk there but a few real gems.


----------



## monophoto (Feb 21, 2018)

> A foot switch is great for using on your lathe.
> 
> foot-switch




Agreed.  But before you buy, check the box carefully.  There are two versions of the foot switch.  One is 'maintained' (press to turn it on, press again to turn it off) while the other is momentary (press and hold).  I actually prefer the momentary because it acts like a 'deadman' - if something happens and you step back from the tool that is powered through the switch, the tool will stop.


----------



## Woodchipper (Feb 21, 2018)

Lenny, thanks for the info on the HF DC.  I definitely need one.


----------



## More4dan (Feb 21, 2018)

monophoto said:


> > A foot switch is great for using on your lathe.
> >
> > foot-switch
> 
> ...





The foot switch works great for the drill press allowing me to hold my work while bringing down the quill and not having to figure out how to flick the switch on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## gtriever (Feb 21, 2018)

Never tried the foot switch on the DP itself,  but I do use a foot switch at that station to control the shop vac. I might just have to try your idea.


----------



## chartle (Feb 22, 2018)

Lenny said:


> The 6" and 12" F style bar clamps are another HF gem. At $3-$4 I like them better than the
> $13 Besseys we just got at work.



Also while the larger ones are just fine, don't buy the mini quick clamps. even though I test them at the store once home and used a few times they no longer clamp.

I guess i could return them but I would just get another which will only break again.


----------

